# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Koffie dieet doeltreffend maar zeker niet onschuldig

## FRANCOIS580

Koffie dieet doeltreffend maar zeker niet onschuldig 

Zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas nemen angstaanjagende vormen aan. Het legertje zwaargewichten wordt niet alleen groter, maar ook jonger. We willen zo vlug mogelijk ons meest ideale gewicht bereiken en behouden, maar dan wél zonder al té veel inspanningen. Wordt daarom het koffie dieet zo populair? Is deze afslankkoffie wel koffie, en wat maakt deze dan zo speciaal? Hoe werkt afslankkoffie precies en hoe doeltreffend is dit bakje troost? Heeft het koffie dieet negatieve gevolgen voor je gezondheid, en is het wel voor iedereen geschikt om er extra lichaamsgewicht mee te verliezen?

Hoe is het mogelijk dat je gewicht verliest door het drinken van deze koffie? Wat sommigen ook beweren, de afslankkoffie die bij het koffie dieet wordt gebruikt, is wel degelijk zuivere koffie. Afslankkoffie is hoofdzakelijk samengesteld uit klassieke Arabica koffiebonen. Deze koffiesoort heeft van nature een lagere cafeïnegehalte, en wordt bij afslankkoffie niet geroosterd, waardoor deze koffie over een hogere concentratie aminozuren beschikt. Dat is belangrijk voor je koffie dieet. Aminozuren versnellen je metabolisme of vetverbranding.

*Puur natuurproduct*
Naast de Arabica koffie, zit in afslankkoffie ook nog Genoderma Lucidum, ook wel Lingzhi genoemd. Het betreft een zuiver natuurproduct, dat je helpt je bloeddruk op peil te houden. Lingzhi heeft ook een positief effect op je afweersysteem, en werkt cholesterolverlagend. Lingzi zuivert je lichaam van alle schadelijke stoffen.

*Afslankkoffie met groene koffiebonen*
Naast Arabica koffiebonen en Lingzhi, bevat afslankkoffie voor je koffie dieet ook nog groene koffiebonen. Deze zijn afkomstig van koffieplanten waarvan de besjes die de boon omhullen, in volle zon werden gedroogd. Nadat deze groene koffiebonen uit hun besjes zijn gehaald, worden ze, net als hun Arabica- broertjes, ongeroosterd gebruikt. Ongeroosterde, groene koffiebonen zijn belangrijk binnen je koffie dieet. Ze verminderen de opname van suikers, en zetten deze samen met je lichaamsvet versneld om in energie, hetgeen je lichaamsgewicht doet verliezen. Groene koffiebonen ondersteunen de werking van je anti-oxidanten, waardoor extra schadelijke afvalstoffen worden afgevoerd.

*Koffie dieet combineren met lichaamsbeweging*
Deze afslankkoffie gebruik je samen met een gezond dieet en extra lichaamsbeweging. Een dieet is pas doeltreffend in een gezonde, evenwichtige én gevarieerde voeding, en daar past.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Wendy

Dit zou geen dieet voor mij zijn. Ik lust geen koffie.

----------


## Edu Andriesen

Het is belangrijk dat het lekkere koffie is. Zelf geloof ik meer het drinken van water wanneer we spreken over een structurele aanpak van overgewicht. Overigens is er een site www.zonderbewegenafvallen.nl.

----------

